# Catching Up ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just a note to my dear SM family that I hope to catch up with some threads later this week. My precious granddaughter, Ashley Marie ... Who is off to college this fall ... Is spending five cherished and wonderful days with us. I just love her to pieces and want to spend every moment possible with her.

Snowball adores Ashley just as much as we do!! I love to watch them cuddle and play together. 

I hope all is well with each and every one of you! 

Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Love you & Snowball Marie---have fun w/Ashley! I am sure she is one special young lady! 
See you when you have more time! Don't worry, we won't forget you!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Have a blast with Asheley, dear Marie  and sending my kisses to adorable Snowball :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

aww, Marie! I remember seeing a picture of your beautiful granddaughter, I am so glad you are getting to spend precious time with her!!!! So happy for you!!!!! :aktion033: Enjoy!! Don't worry bout us, we'll be here.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Marie, I'm so happy for you and Ashley to spend five wonderful days together! It's always a pleasure to be surrounded by beloved people!

Enjoy the time! Lots of hugs and kisses to you and sweet Snowball Pie! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Have fun dear Marie and Snowball! "See" you soon!:wub::wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Enjoy your visit with your lovely granddaughter.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Enjoy your time with your granddaughter!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Marie!! We missed you around here! I'm glad to see your granddaughter is here with you these days...enjoy your time together! It warms my heart to hear of your love for her and the bond between you two. Growing up, I was always extremely close to my grandparents and loved spending a lot of time with them. I know Ashley really cherishes the time spent with you! We'll look forward to updates and pictures from you later...for now, hope you have tons of fun with her!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Glad you have this treasured opportunity--enjoy!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I usually like to thank each of you individually for you very nice compliments and kind wishes ... but, Ashley and I and her Pop-Pop are getting ready to play UNO! You should hear the three of us when we play that game ... we act like a bunch of nuts! :HistericalSmiley:

So, just for now, again, I just want to thank all of you for taking time to wish us a fun time together. :tender:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- it's so wonderful to spend time with our loveones.:wub:

Where will your granddaughter be attending college? Will it be close to you (hopefully)? Time just seems to go so quickly, doesn't it. :angry:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Have fun Marie! I've always wondered how to play UNO, I've always played board games but not that one.


----------



## John Holmes (Jul 22, 2011)

Blue Buffalo is a wonderful selection of dog food for your treasured family dog, and taking advantage of Blue Buffalo Coupons will make that much easier.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I spoke to Ashley. Beautiful girl is as lovely as her GrandMother!!
xoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - just got back from vacation to see this and just so happy to hear that you, Ashlee, Felix and Snowball are having a great time together. artytime: How lucky Ashley is to have such great grandparents and really want to spend time together. Of course we know why...who wouldn't want to spend time with you?:smootch:
Have a wonderful time - save the posting until later - and play a killer game of UNO. It's been one of our favorites as our DS has grown up and we've fashioned our own game after it with two decks of cards and we call it Crazy 64's sort of an out of control Crazy 8's I think. It gets so nuts that you end up making people pick up 16 cards at times. :w00t::w00t: And we'd be dog tired at our ski house when we played it but no one would go to bed until 1am. So much fun.
Anxious to find out too where Ashley's going to college and what she's interested in studying. It's such a great time in their lives and it goes too quickly.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Love you & Snowball Marie---have fun w/Ashley! I am sure she is one special young lady!
> See you when you have more time! Don't worry, we won't forget you!


Thank you, Sandi! :tender: We had the most wonderful time ... I always hate to see her go back home.



Katkoota said:


> Have a blast with Asheley, dear Marie  and sending my kisses to adorable Snowball :wub:


Thank you, Kat. :tender: Snowball sends kisses back to you!:wub:



The A Team said:


> aww, Marie! I remember seeing a picture of your beautiful granddaughter, I am so glad you are getting to spend precious time with her!!!! So happy for you!!!!! :aktion033: Enjoy!! Don't worry bout us, we'll be here.....:thumbsup:


Awww ... thank you, Pat. :tender: She's back home. And, I'm back here! Pictures to follow ...



Alexa said:


> Marie, I'm so happy for you and Ashley to spend five wonderful days together! It's always a pleasure to be surrounded by beloved people!
> 
> Enjoy the time! Lots of hugs and kisses to you and sweet Snowball Pie!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Thank you so much, Alexandra. :tender: Time always goes too fast when Ashley is here with us. Hugs and kisses back to you and Ullana! :wub::smootch: 



aprilb said:


> Have fun dear Marie and Snowball! "See" you soon!:wub::wub:


Thank you, April. :tender: We had the best time ever!



revakb2 said:


> Enjoy your visit with your lovely granddaughter.


Awwww ... thank you, Reva. :tender: I'll post some pictures later today.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Glad you're back. Had fun, I see!  Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

donnad said:


> Enjoy your time with your granddaughter!


Thank you, Donna! :tender: We had a wonderful time together.



Bailey&Me said:


> Hi Marie!! We missed you around here! I'm glad to see your granddaughter is here with you these days...enjoy your time together! It warms my heart to hear of your love for her and the bond between you two. Growing up, I was always extremely close to my grandparents and loved spending a lot of time with them. I know Ashley really cherishes the time spent with you! We'll look forward to updates and pictures from you later...for now, hope you have tons of fun with her!


Nida, you are sooooo sweet! Thank you so much. :smootch::tender: Yes, Ashley and I ... and, her Pop-Pop are very close. We cherish every moment with her.



almitra said:


> Glad you have this treasured opportunity--enjoy!


Thank you so much, Sandra.:tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- it's so wonderful to spend time with our loveones.:wub:
> 
> Where will your granddaughter be attending college? Will it be close to you (hopefully)? Time just seems to go so quickly, doesn't it. :angry:


Thank you, Lynn. :tender: Felix and I have paid for Ashley's college education through the VA VPEP program. Long story ... but, because she moved with her mother to Maryland ... the beneifits change a little. Anyway ... because Ashley plans to get her doctorate in Physical Therapy ... she is going to go to the Carroll Community College for a year and then transfer to University of Maryland. This way, she gets more benefits with VPEP. Ashley was always an honor student. And, she also has already earned credits with AP classes toward her college degree. 



Maglily said:


> Have fun Marie! I've always wondered how to play UNO, I've always played board games but not that one.


Thank you, Brenda. :tender: UNO is a quick, fun, and easy card game! I know so many adults who enjoy the game, too. I am not a big lover of most card games ... but, I love this one.



KAG said:


> I spoke to Ashley. Beautiful girl is as lovely as her GrandMother!!
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxo


Ashley enjoyed talking to you on the phone, Kerry. And, after we hung up she said that you sounded so sweet! I told her that is because you are so sweet. I love you darling friend. :smootch::wub:



Snowbody said:


> Marie - just got back from vacation to see this and just so happy to hear that you, Ashlee, Felix and Snowball are having a great time together. artytime: How lucky Ashley is to have such great grandparents and really want to spend time together. Of course we know why...who wouldn't want to spend time with you?:smootch:
> Have a wonderful time - save the posting until later - and play a killer game of UNO. It's been one of our favorites as our DS has grown up and we've fashioned our own game after it with two decks of cards and we call it Crazy 64's sort of an out of control Crazy 8's I think. It gets so nuts that you end up making people pick up 16 cards at times. :w00t::w00t: And we'd be dog tired at our ski house when we played it but no one would go to bed until 1am. So much fun.
> Anxious to find out too where Ashley's going to college and what she's interested in studying. It's such a great time in their lives and it goes too quickly.


Thank you so much, Sue. :smootch: The next time Ashley comes over we will have to play your version of UNO! She will LOVE that ... the more cards the better!:HistericalSmiley: See my post to Lynn above about Ashley's college plans. Ashley starts college the end of August.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - my son went to University of Delaware and he was able to take 39 of his AP credits along with him and it helped him to graduate earlier. It's a great way to cut down costs. Just make sure that Ashley checks that whatever she's taking at the community college will transfer fully to Univ of MD. A lot of schools don't allow it and the kids end up having to take the same thing over again...a real waste of time and money. I think all the colleges want as much $$$ as they can get these days.  Congrats to her and I'll let you know about Crazy 64s if she's ever interested. Just need two decks of regular cards.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Ashley enjoyed talking to you on the phone, Kerry. And, after we hung up she said that you sounded so sweet! I told her that is because you are so sweet. I love you darling friend. :smootch::wub:

You know me, Marie. Sweeter than wine. Softer than a summer's night. LOL
xoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie - my son went to University of Delaware and he was able to take 39 of his AP credits along with him and it helped him to graduate earlier. It's a great way to cut down costs. Just make sure that Ashley checks that whatever she's taking at the community college will transfer fully to Univ of MD. A lot of schools don't allow it and the kids end up having to take the same thing over again...a real waste of time and money. I think all the colleges want as much $$$ as they can get these days. Congrats to her and I'll let you know about Crazy 64s if she's ever interested. Just need two decks of regular cards.


Thank you for the feedback, Sue. :tender: Ashley has already made sure her credits will be transferred. I know that is very important. 

As for the card game ... we have two decks, for sure! I'll ask her about Crazy 64s. Knowing her ... she might already know the game.:HistericalSmiley:


----------

